# Touch screen support



## balanga (Aug 13, 2019)

Can I expect to configure FreeBSD to use the touch screen on a ThinkPad X1 Carbon?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 14, 2019)

evdev(4) has support for touchscreens.


----------



## abishai (Aug 14, 2019)

Only if you have _/dev/input/eventX for your touchscreen. I'm in doubt, that FreeBSD kernel supports creation of nodes for touchscreens. You can use webcamd or wmt driver._


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 14, 2019)

Touchscreen Does Not Work After Sleep/Resume
					

Hi All,  Running FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p2 on ThinkPad X1 Yoga.  rc.conf:  webcamd_enable="YES" webcamd_0_flags="-N Chicony-Electronics-Co--Ltd--Integrated-Camera" webcamd_1_flags="-N Wacom-Co--Ltd--Pen-and-multitouch-sensor"   xorg.conf:  Section "InputDevice"         Identifier...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

